# MRE.... Meal Ready To Eat... A Guided Tour....



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

Ok... I was bored... INSANELY bored to do this...

My pal Sean in Iraq sent me a box of goodies, including a couple new MRE's to try...

I decided to take pics of the process for ur viewing pleasure...

Country Captain Chicken in Curry Flavored Sauce...

Comes with:
Butter Noodles
Pop Tart
Crackers and Cheese
Mocha Cappuccino
M&M's
Coffee
Powdered Creamer
Chicklets
Salt
Sugar
Hot Sauce
Napkins
Spoon
Moist Towelette
Matches

The Green Bag is a Heating Bag... Add water and put food pack into green bag and reinsert into box for 10 minutes... Hot food...

The meal was pretty damn good.... The noodles Rock, and the chicken, while fake tasting, was the best chicken dish ive ever had... Usually u try and give away the Chicken... Tastes like shit....

Crackers and cheese are always good and a great metabolic charger... The Pop Tart was Apple flavored, so pretty good... M&M's were a real nice surprise... 

All in all, this MRE gets a rating of 7.5 outta 10...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2005)

Interesting thread, les. Looks very yummy, also! I usually eat the chinese food soup, when it's a good one it's a good one!


----------



## Erich (Jul 2, 2005)

geez Les what's that piled up kinda reddish on the east end of the plate ? gosh the mre's sure haven't changed at all in myopion for the last 40 years except to have a self induced heater to keep the swill kinda warm...........arg ! sorry i have had my fill of that stuff, kinda like my father/father-inlaw with spam during WW 2


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

LOL.... The red glob is the chicken with the "Special Sauce" on top of it.... 

I used to eat Spam and Tuna Fish in the Can all the time.. My wife would send me cases of Tuna Fish when I was deployed....

Some guys would pay 3 bucks a can for it LMFAO.......


----------



## Maestro (Jul 2, 2005)

I think I know what you're on about with the spam thing. Here, we can buy something like that at almost any market. Except that it is called "Cam" or "Clic", depending on the company.

It looks like dog meat but smells a lot better and is for human. What kind of meat it is ? I can't tell exactly... It looks like ham put into a can.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2005)

Damn les, I had not seen an MRE since my last day in Iraq back in February. I did not want to be reminded of them anymore, thanks!


----------



## Erich (Jul 2, 2005)

like the compressed DAK in a small can ?

everything went bad in Nam. everything was airborne then sat for days before delivery. refrigeration was out of the question unless the food stuff sat dockside enclosed in the ship in the lower compartments and even then when brought out it was weeks old. our food was many times maggot infested so we just picked through it, looked the other way and stuffed it down our throats. thinking about it too long made you puke.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2005)

Are you talking about the old C Rats in the small cans that were heavy as hell to carry. They sucked also.


----------



## Erich (Jul 2, 2005)

yes and there was another unmentionable that looked like diced cat, smelled like cat poop............well you know what we did with these. they were covered on mortar rounds and pumped onto the VC. We thought the doo doo smell would drive the VC out of range of making night attacks on us...........  yeah right.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

LOL....... Ur welcome for the reminder Adler.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2005)

My brother - 32 years US Army service between active duty, reserve and National Guard eats these things on a regular basis. You think he's been in the Army too long?

Oh - he's scheduled to go to Iraq this summer (or at least he was the last time I spoke to him). He' ready to make E-5 again FOR THE THIRD TIME!


----------



## Erich (Jul 2, 2005)

no offense Flyby but does he eat anything else ? man I don't care how good these things seem to be in name they don't even make it to feed dogs. It's typical Military eats anywhere you serve. when we were training in high mtn.s we thought at least we could get something freeze dried since we were in that element. Yeah U guessed it, old stinkin MRE's straight from the government reserve. the only thing going for this garbage is that it has the com;ex carbs and other sustance to keep the guys going. personally it would cramp me up and make me constipated, and at over 12,000 feet you don't want that I can assure you........

ah the old days


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2005)

Erich said:


> no offense Flyby but does he eat anything else ? man I don't care how good these things seem to be in name they don't even make it to feed dogs.


   

Yea, he like chickhen soup and beer!  

He's been an E-6 2X, he's going on E-5 3x, he's been an E-4 about 4x. I know one time in the late 60s they took it all away! The only reason why they accept him back is because of his Viet Nam War record.


----------



## Erich (Jul 2, 2005)

it's all about having experience, as I have been conveniently hiding for many years............ crap i shouldn't of said that


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

> He' ready to make E-5 again FOR THE THIRD TIME!


Ive known a couple guys who have had that same distinction... Too damn funny..


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2005)

And ya know, you probably won't find a better soldier! I'm proud of him cause he beat his Viet Nam "demons." He was probably one step away from being a druken homeless guy you might see wondering down the street talking to himself. Yep, once he got his act together he realized the only place for him was the Army, even though it was part time. Since 9-11 he got activated 2x.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 3, 2005)

What do you mean by E-4, E-5 and E-6 ?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2005)

That is the Enlisted rank scale... In bootcamp, u are an E-1... then u become E-2.. Ect ect.... All the way up to E-9.....

I was an E-5 in the Navy... Petty Officer 2nd Class... The E-9 is called a Master Chief Petty Officer...


----------

